# zama carb leaking fuel



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

I have two zama c1u carbs that I have cleaned twice, the gaskets and diaphragms look fine (these carbs have not been kitted only cleaned) they will run but when you turn the eng. off the carbs leak gas out the air intake, and will continue to leak until tank is empty. The metering lever is actually set a little below the zama guage so it should'nt be too high? These carbs are on separate engs. What am I missing?:freak::freak:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

TCT said:


> I have two zama c1u carbs that I have cleaned twice, the gaskets and diaphragms look fine (these carbs have not been kitted only cleaned) they will run but when you turn the eng. off the carbs leak gas out the air intake, and will continue to leak until tank is empty. The metering lever is actually set a little below the zama guage so it should'nt be too high? These carbs are on separate engs. What am I missing?:freak::freak:


i would say you are missing a non-serviceable check valve inside the carb. replace carbs with new, or if on a low level piece of equipment, replace equipment with new.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

TCT said:


> I have two zama c1u carbs that I have cleaned twice, the gaskets and diaphragms look fine (these carbs have not been kitted only cleaned) they will run but when you turn the eng. off the carbs leak gas out the air intake, and will continue to leak until tank is empty. The metering lever is actually set a little below the zama guage so it should'nt be too high? These carbs are on separate engs. What am I missing?:freak::freak:


The same thing is happening to both carbs?
Did you completely disassemble before cleaning them?
Did you clean them by soaking them in a carb dip for a while?
What equipment are these two carbs on?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think I have experienced about every way possible of destroying the little cube carbs. Both Zama and Walbro recommend against soaking, however soaking for a short time is ok. I think as Julia Child said everything in moderation, I have destroyed them by soaking too long in bath cleaner, using an ultrasonic cleaner too long, cleaning the ports with a wire and blowing the guts out of them with too much compressed air. I have since stuck to using brake parts cleaner with the straw and have had great luck, no more destroyed carbs. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I too don't ever soak a 2 cycle carb in a carb dip. That's why I asked.
Major cleaning is 2-4 min spells in a cheap USC(warm water with a dollop of degreaser), then clear out with BPC, and dry with compressed air from a distance.
Using BPC I make sure idle progression passages and main nozzle are clear.
Unless carb is extremely bad shape, usually only put in new metering diaphragm, using original metering lever.
fwiw


----------



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes both carbs, and complete dissasemble with spray carb cleaner,and straw. I have soak but rarely use it. They are on 30cc homelite string trimmers


----------



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

TCT said:


> Yes both carbs, and complete dissasemble with spray carb cleaner,and straw. I have soak but rarely use it. They are on 30cc homelite string trimmers


Hey, I forgot to mention that I buy lot sizes of non-working 2stroke eq. so anything could have been done to these carbs before I got them including soak.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

TCT said:


> Hey, I forgot to mention that I buy lot sizes of non-working 2stroke eq. so anything could have been done to these carbs before I got them including soak.


In that case I would guess the gasket and diaphram are probably installed in the wrong sequence. Refer to the Zama site parts explosion for the proper sequence. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

geogrubb said:


> In that case I would guess the gasket and diaphram are probably installed in the wrong sequence. Refer to the Zama site parts explosion for the proper sequence. Have a good one. Geo


 No, I've had it apart and back together too many times for that, but I did examine the needle valve tonight in one of the carbs, and it looked like there may have been some material missing, so I robbed another needle valve from another carb and installed it, then started the trimmer and let it run about 30 seconds then shut it off, and stood it up in a corner, now if I go into my work shop in the morning and don't smell gas we'll be good, if not I'll scrap the carb


----------



## TCT (Mar 29, 2010)

*Update*

No gas smell when I went into the shop this morning, and no sign of a leak! I have more testing to do, but looks good so far! :thumbsup:


----------

